# When the Puritanboard goes Down



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 8, 2004)

Sometimes, beyond our control, the board does go down. I do backups to keep things relatively up to date.

Be patient with us when we have the tech support team (that is usually very good) fix something for us.

The only error that would come up that is &quot;our fault&quot; is if you see the &quot;Account Suspended&quot; message and that simply means we have not paid the yearly bill for the site. We are trying to keep on that as well.

Just take time to try back, and sure enough, it will be back in action. 

If for some reason the board is down for a &quot;longer time&quot; check over on A Puritan's Mind on &quot;What's New&quot; and I will post a reason for the board being down too long (like for a day or two or longer).


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 8, 2004)

how much does it cost to run the pb?

blade


----------



## cupotea (Jun 9, 2004)

Good question, Blade. Do you allow your members to donate to keep the board up and running? It costs well over one hundred dollars a year to keep my board up, and if I didn't have donations I'd have to close.

I'd be willing to donate.


----------

